# Help ID My Long Tractor



## TANSTAAFL

I recently purchased a used Long tractor manufactured in Brasnov Romania. The info plate on the trans housing says it's a model 1596, serial number 594610.
stamped on the lower trans housing is FC28 1979. The trouble is I cannot find any info on this model anywhere on the net, and neither can any of the local tractor companies. I thought maybe it was a model 610 as the serial # ends such but I don't believe it is over 40 hp. As you may be able to tell this is my first tractor and I'd really like to get as much info and an operators manual if possible. :dazed:


----------



## Thomas

Welcome to TF.
Sometimes picture can be worth 1000 words,do you have pics maybe answer can be given.


----------



## TANSTAAFL

thanks for your response Thomas, I'll try to come up with the tech to take some pictures. I live so far out, no internet, cell, phone service. I will see if I can get a camera and post some pics. 
Mike


----------



## ford1932

I have a long tractor but haven't been able to locate info
Engine tag model#D-111000 Serial # 001274
Trans tag model#1596 serial # 59-5233

can any body point me in the right direction or even better have info for this ?????

Thanks
Al


----------



## donhouse2

Howdy! I also have a long tractor that I can't identify. Lol mine has model 1529 on the data plate. Hopefully, someone can help me as well. Thanks.


----------



## junglejim

When they built then what ever they had they put together. A lot of times you had to take apart so see what clutch is in it. Pics is best way to tell and number of cylinders of engine. I would goggle Long tractor images


----------

